# Rules for racing in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

These are my current rules and classes
1. Skinny tire T-jet,stock t-jet with stock rims or double flange rims 
with silicone slip-ons independant fronts allowed,no cutting of chassis 
exept trimming top gearplate,may change pick-ups,any hard top non-
fray bodies muscle car, pony car,or sports car only,may lower bodies
but no other mods to bodies,stock mags 16+ohm arms1.085 overall 
width.Stock t-jet gearing
2.Mod.T-jet any t-jet style chassis aw/jl/tuffones or original copper
any gearing,any mags,any arm,any front end any slip on tires no 
no sillisponge,Any hard top ,hard body ,fray style allowed.1.3125 overall
width.
3.Magnitraction stock car original afx or aw/jl chassis any arm,any mags
any slip on tire on plastic rims no weighted front-ends,any 70s or older 
stock car bodies ,no pony cars 3 numbers on cars.
4.Lifelike stock cars t or m chassis only mods allowed are slip-on tires 
and lowering of bodies.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bomp bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

to the top for glen


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump bump


----------

